# missing something (happily)



## Binzy (Apr 7, 2015)

Every morning for the past few years I look forward to reading the latest topics and threads here on KP. I’m an avid knitter, crocheted, spinner, and a new weaver. Whenever I get stuck with a pattern/technique, if I’m looking to learn something new, or if I have something to share that might help others I turn here for advice and direction from the most amazing group of like and differently minded artists and creators. This group has also helped me through some difficult times and provided emotional support over these past years. I’ve met some of you at various wool festivals and adventures. 

I’ve also been on Ravelry for ages and joined several chat groups there. I’ve gotten much out of that site but never as much guidance and support as here. I do use that site tons for patterns, tracking my projects/stash, and keeping up with my close friends and their projects. I love it!

I don’t know what I’m missing here that so many people are deciding to leave. Every day I see another post about someone being so fed up they are leaving. Perhaps I’m being an ostrich. I have seen some negative comments (and I’ve seen dozens more on Ravelry for every one I’ve seen here). Negative people will always find a way to express themselves and try to take others down with them - they will follow you there and change their names to disguise themselves, this is the world of cyber anonymity, scary and sad, but true) If this site does close I will try to follow on Ravelry, but it won’t be the same.

Please stay here with me and continue to make this a wonderful resource for all fiber artists, be they learning or teaching. We all have things to learn and things to share. 

Thank you to those of you who make this site amazing!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I’m not leaving.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

I won't be leaving I just read those I choose too!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'll stay---,too many friends here :sm01: :sm24:


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I won't be leaving, either. I've been silent for most of a year, but I've been reading all along. It's just part of my morning, & Ravelry is great for lots of things, but can't compare to KP.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

The Ravely thing is a back up plan in case this site shuts down for some reason. The posts I have read say people aren't leaving KP, just taking out "insurance".


----------



## Di Colo (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm not leaving.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

ME too - I like this site and just ignore the people who are mean.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

You said it more eloquently than I ever could. If you don’t like where a post is going — don’t read it! I’m not going anywhere either. I really hope a few bad apples don’t ruin the whole barrel.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

I haven't seen negative stuff except when people make posts to complain about it.
I don't open and read every post... or go to every section of this huge site..... if something doesn't interest me or advice/ solutions are already given, I move on


----------



## glpowers57 (Apr 2, 2017)

I have not been on this site as long as some other's, but I feel at home here. I don't post frequently but I do read this most every morning. I would miss this so much if it went away. Kudos to all who will also stay.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I am staying.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm sure not leaving! This is an awesome site with awesome members! (Sheesh, what is the matter with some people?)


----------



## Nance6 (Dec 15, 2011)

I am staying. So much friendship and knowledge shared from all over the world. I am heartbroken to think of KP going away.


----------



## Nance6 (Dec 15, 2011)

I am staying. So much friendship and knowledge shared from all over the world. I am heartbroken to think of KP going away.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm not leaving.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

I,also,do not know what the problem is that triggered a mass exit of kpers. I belong to raverry,it has lovely patterns but i do not find the same support there. I am staying until it is no more


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

I’m not planning to leave KP, but I sure do get frustrated with the endless pop-ups ( Congratulations!You have won an Amazon...) that cause me to have to leave the site, sign on again, leave, sign on just so I can browse the posts from any given day.


----------



## Binzy (Apr 7, 2015)

Yay! Thank you all for the positive attitudes. I’m glad we have each other ????


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree with you wholeheartedly; but I absolutely refuse to let a few idiots chase me away from what is, in my humble opinion, the very best crafter's site on the entire internet, bar none!
What many do is to put the idiots on "ignore" status so they don't have to bother with their negativism; and I do the same. I am glad to be ignored by some and feel blessed by the wonderful comments and help of the rest.

I feel the idiots are mostly cowards anyway, hiding behind the anonymity of the internet to try to make everybody else feel as miserable as they do. I ig 'em! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

You spoke very eloquently, and I agree. it is part of starting my day. I have only created several posts. and occasionally leave remarks. But I love this site and have gleaned many great tips. I'm staying!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

If I have a group of friends, I'm not the type to abandon the group, just because I don't get along with one of them in it. I avoid the one, and seek out the rest.

...gloria


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I agree completely!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

I am staying.


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm with you. I only go to Ravelry for patterns and don't belong to any of their groups. Here at KP, I've managed to not get entangled in the negative stuff. I'm in California and my digest arrives at like 3 am. By the time I read it at 9 am there are often 10 pages of replies to topics so I rarely go past the second page. I too have learned SO much. The biggest thing I have learned is my limits. There is no way I could tackle some of the gorgeous lace and complicated projects I see here but I love to see them.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

I am adult enough to be my own editor. 
It is not necessary to rea, or even open, every post. 
It is very simple to use the various categories available to limit your viewing pleasure/horror.

Many of the complainers simply need to grow up and take responsibility!


----------



## ellen_purls (Sep 20, 2016)

I check in every day and will continue to do so. I have learned so much here and I appreciate all the sharing.


----------



## ragosto (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm not leaving either. I am still a beginning knitter and have gotten help here. My latest was when I asked for opinions about making stripes. I have made a couple of stripes that looked very good and I am very excited about that. I finally am in a knitting class, so I hope to increase my knowledge of knitting. I have also learned from questions other members ask. Thank you all so much for keeping me interested enough to keep trying. Have a great day!
Roselyn


----------



## Nina (Jan 23, 2011)

I go to KP with my coffee in the morning and I would miss it if it closed down. I am not going any where I am not a quitter I ignore the post I do not want to read and continue on. Like one person said I am adult enough not to let a few bad apples ruin every thing. If we ignore them hopefully they will go away find some where else to play their games. I have learned so much from this site I do not post often but there are many nice people on here.Everyone is so helpful to one another. Continue one with KP ignore the bad ones do not let them chase us away. If we all stick together we will win. Do notive up. Lets keep KP going.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I love KP also, I'm staying!I love ravelry also...just a different format.
julie


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Binzy said:


> Every morning for the past few years I look forward to reading the latest topics and threads here on KP. I'm an avid knitter, crocheted, spinner, and a new weaver. Whenever I get stuck with a pattern/technique, if I'm looking to learn something new, or if I have something to share that might help others I turn here for advice and direction from the most amazing group of like and differently minded artists and creators. This group has also helped me through some difficult times and provided emotional support over these past years. I've met some of you at various wool festivals and adventures.
> 
> I've also been on Ravelry for ages and joined several chat groups there. I've gotten much out of that site but never as much guidance and support as here. I do use that site tons for patterns, tracking my projects/stash, and keeping up with my close friends and their projects. I love it!
> 
> ...


Not leaving! I hope KP can continue.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm a night owl so that's when I read "stuff" on KP. Going to stay & have always been selective in what I read & respond to...it works for me...


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

I don't think it is a matter of staying or going - it's simply doing both. I have noticed that most everyone who have joined the Rav groups still post here on KP. The Rav groups were formed as an insurance against anything happening to this site - they want to maintain the friendships that were formed here.

I haven't had the problem with pop-ups but it is a problem for many. I also haven't (thankfully) opened any seedy posts. That is not to say they aren't there, they are and it doesn't seem that Admin has taken any steps to deal with the problems.

All that to say that I am enjoying both sites - it's always good to have choices.


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

There are negative people everywhere. If I didn't do something for fear of having to interact with one - I'd end up alone in my house bored out of my mind. I choose to ignore their existence, I don't read their posts, I don't acknowledge them and in general act like they don't exist. I refuse to change what I'm doing and what I find helpful and fun ! If everyone ignored them - they'd go away - or be satisfied just harassing each other


----------



## grammypeg (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree with Jiggs. I'm staying on both sites. But I certainly do understand those who are frustrated with the "pop-ups" that just won't go away. So far I only get them on my phone. That said, they'll probably start popping up on my tablet tomorrow.


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm not going anywhere! I just don't read anything that I don't like


----------



## Penny K (Dec 25, 2012)

I am not leaving.

I love this site for depth of knowledge that shows up on any given subject over the years, combined with a personal touch one doesn't get elsewhere. Not slamming any other site, each has it's own offerings, I just like the sort of folksy feel here.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Gaildh said:


> I won't be leaving I just read those I choose too!


Same here...not leaving.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I am staying. I am not having the pop up problems that some have been experiencing. That would be very frustrating, but I think it is their computer, I-Pad or whatever they are using that needs to be fixed to stop the pop ups. I have never belonged any forums other than KP. I joined in 2012 and KP is how I have started my day ever since I joined. After I get up, I grab a cup of coffee and on to KP I go. I sure hope KP doesn't shut down.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I’m not leaving, but I did join the Ravelry groups just in case something happens here. I am covering my bases so I don’t lose my friends!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I am not leaving. I am on here several times a day and can't understand what people are leaving for. A rumour has got around that Admin. has changed. If it has, I haven't noticed it.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm not going anywhere, I've made a lot of friends here the last six or seven years. This site has more positive than negative.


----------



## dmme (Oct 2, 2017)

When I sign on to knittingparadise.com I get a screen that tells me I can completely unsubscribe. It started this afternoon. I do not plan to unsubscribe, but perhaps those that want to can go to the website, unsubscribe and we will have solved the "I am upset with the admin" topic.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm with you. Love this site and all the shared knowledge, encouragement and inspiration. Look forward to daily funnies and blasts from my past. Gotta admit, I love showing off the stuff I've made too.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm not leaving either, did join ravelry group but truthfully haven't looked at it since. Just being prepared in case KP goes dark, which I hope never happens. As for negativity, I just read what I'm interested in, skip anything I'm not, don't look at attic or political posts....haven't noticed anything out of ordinary.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I'm not going anywhere, I've made a lot of friends here the last six or seven years. This site has more positive than negative.


I try to keep my remarks positive. 'if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all'
We are here to help one another. There is an old song which I can't remember exactly but goes something like, "Accent the positive, ignore the negative, and don't mess with Mr. In Between."
I, too, have made beautiful friends here and am not leaving.
If I suddenly disappear from the scene you will know why. I am 98.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Joy Marshall said:


> I try to keep my remarks positive. 'if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all'
> We are here to help one another. There is an old song which I can't remember exactly but goes something like, "Accent the positive, ignore the negative, and don't mess with Mr. In Between."
> I, too, have made beautiful friends here and am not leaving.
> If I suddenly disappear from the scene you will know why. I am 98.


Hang in there Joy. Lots of good living yet to come. I agree with you. I'm staying.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Joy Marshall said:


> I try to keep my remarks positive. 'if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all'
> We are here to help one another. There is an old song which I can't remember exactly but goes something like, "Accent the positive, ignore the negative, and don't mess with Mr. In Between."
> I, too, have made beautiful friends here and am not leaving.
> If I suddenly disappear from the scene you will know why. I am 98.


And you just recreated yourself as an inspiration to all of us! I hope I am still as amazing, as you obviously are, when I am 98! ☺☺☺


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> ME too - I like this site and just ignore the people who are mean.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Well said! I plan on staying here also.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Joy Marshall said:


> I try to keep my remarks positive. 'if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all'
> We are here to help one another. There is an old song which I can't remember exactly but goes something like, "Accent the positive, ignore the negative, and don't mess with Mr. In Between."
> I, too, have made beautiful friends here and am not leaving.
> If I suddenly disappear from the scene you will know why. I am 98.


Ahhh Yes .....Johnny Mercer - great songwriter


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm not going anywhere. I have however got pretty good at hitting the Unwatch button at the top of the page when threads start to go South.
We are all capable of choosing what we want to follow.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Ellebelle said:


> Ahhh Yes .....Johnny Mercer - great songwriter


Is that who it was? Thanks for the memory! Now who sang that?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> And you just recreated yourself as an inspiration to all of us! I hope I am still as amazing, as you obviously are, when I am 98! ☺☺☺


I'll second that, Joy is an inspiration and we've got to stick together as old friends do.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm staying. We can keep this site running as smoothly as we want it to be. I love this site.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

I sit here at 6pm every evening and wait for KP to appear on my screen before I head off to make dinner. Thankfully my Darling husband doesn't expect dinner til about 7. I am back here to eat my breakfast in front of the screen every morning. I really don't have time for another site. I love this one. Hang in there one and all.


----------



## Reita (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm staying here. they will have to shut it down to get rid of me & I hope that never happens. I haven't had any problem with KP. Besides, I would miss everyone.


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

I love this site and have learned so much no not just about knitting! I did not see the posts that started the trouble, nor had I noticed the lack of admin. I am staying!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

jmf6406 said:


> The Ravely thing is a back up plan in case this site shuts down for some reason. The posts I have read say people aren't leaving KP, just taking out "insurance".


Also my feeling... basically because when I read a post about trolls, I don't know who or what they're talking about... and also because other posts discuss the possibility of new management who don't care enough to respond to complaints.

What's one got to do with the other? I have no idea.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Me too said the little red hen. I am staying too.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Joy Marshall said:


> Is that who it was? Thanks for the memory! Now who sang that?


Bob Hope's theme song, I think.


----------



## lowen (Nov 15, 2011)

I love this site I am a stayer.


----------



## kkd (Sep 13, 2017)

Binzy said:


> Every morning for the past few years I look forward to reading the latest topics and threads here on KP. I'm an avid knitter, crocheted, spinner, and a new weaver. Whenever I get stuck with a pattern/technique, if I'm looking to learn something new, or if I have something to share that might help others I turn here for advice and direction from the most amazing group of like and differently minded artists and creators. This group has also helped me through some difficult times and provided emotional support over these past years. I've met some of you at various wool festivals and adventures.
> 
> I've also been on Ravelry for ages and joined several chat groups there. I've gotten much out of that site but never as much guidance and support as here. I do use that site tons for patterns, tracking my projects/stash, and keeping up with my close friends and their projects. I love it!
> 
> ...


My understanding is that there seems to be no admin at the present time, but so far, we have managed without it. I just avoid any negativity - I don't need it. Joining the Ravelry KP group is just a precaution in case this one suddenly disappears and we are all caught short. I think it is a good safety net, although I hope I don't need it as i find this site to be so friendly and helpful. We shall not be moved.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm not leaving, just love it and have never came across anything that would offend me or make me want to leave.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I am going nowhere I love it here. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## carlamwest (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm here!


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

I love KP too and have learned so much here. Thanks to all. I will be staying too.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I'm staying. I won't be looking at Raverly unless this forum suddenly stops coming to my inbox.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Same here.


jmf6406 said:


> The Ravely thing is a back up plan in case this site shuts down for some reason. The posts I have read say people aren't leaving KP, just taking out "insurance".


----------



## StormyCat2 (Nov 2, 2016)

Not leaving, just a quiet reader most of the time.


----------



## sd1948 (Mar 26, 2017)

I totally agree! I seldom read negative stuff, but when I do, I am stunned at the number of comments and replies to them. I never reply, but sometimes get amused at the comments by well meaning members who try to change the negative posters’ attitudes. IMO, the less said in reply, the better...if you don’t like the post, don’t read it...and especially don’t reply to it!

I will stay with KP as long as it is available. Happy posting, everyone!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm not leaving either.... I love my daily dose of KP...


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm not leaving either. I was confused about reference to negativity because I hadn't seen any either. Or may be I just click it off.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

I truly am in the dark about all the reasons people are leaving KP. I have no idea of what's causing this discontent. I love KP and will be here until or if it's no more. Hopefully, that won't happen.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm staying and it's good to see some familiar names returning.


----------



## lbn (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm NOT leaving.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

AWESOME SITE, AWESOME ADMINISTRATION. Thanks to all who make this happen...I will be here as long as I can sit up and take nourishment!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Not leaving. I love coming here to see what’s new. I think we are around for a while yet...lol. 

One issue I’m having is this pop up that is back again, trying to sell me an Amazon card. It occurs occasionally. That does get frustrating. Not sure if it is happening to others here.


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

I too am staying.


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

I am staying with KP, since I joined this forum, I can't even begin to tell you what I have learned, from members who are kind enough to help and to steer you in the right direction. Thank you to each and every one of you. I've also read every post on this topic and it would please me like no other to see all our members say, I'm staying. Then we can
get back to our knitting, & posting our pictures of the things we have created. Thanks to all that start my day with me here on KP. Ruth


----------



## BrendaT (Mar 7, 2017)

I’m not leaving,I love looking at all of your photographs of your lovely knitting and crochet projects


----------



## mammadf (Sep 15, 2016)

im not leaving. I dont know what all the fuss is about. I dont seem to get the posts people are complaining about.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I refuse to let these little, meaN-minded people push me out of this wonderful site!! I will not leave! Oyou are my morning coffee clatch group!! You will always find these type of people in any group, always a bad apple in bottom of barrel! They must be very unhappy to want to mess up other people's joy, ignore them! They are not worth it!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Binzy said:


> Every morning for the past few years I look forward to reading the latest topics and threads here on KP. I'm an avid knitter, crocheted, spinner, and a new weaver. Whenever I get stuck with a pattern/technique, if I'm looking to learn something new, or if I have something to share that might help others I turn here for advice and direction from the most amazing group of like and differently minded artists and creators. This group has also helped me through some difficult times and provided emotional support over these past years. I've met some of you at various wool festivals and adventures.
> 
> I've also been on Ravelry for ages and joined several chat groups there. I've gotten much out of that site but never as much guidance and support as here. I do use that site tons for patterns, tracking my projects/stash, and keeping up with my close friends and their projects. I love it!
> 
> ...


Same here! I'm staying!!!


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm not leaving.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

I have no idea why people want to leave. It's not difficult to figure out who the childish right fighters are. I just ignore those posters. I read what I want and leave the rest. There is too much valuable information on here, as well as so many awesome knitters and posters. I've met some wonderful people and I have no plans to leave.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm staying too. Here there is lots of great helpful advice, patterns and support from around the world, not only for our crafts but for personal problems that we all have. I agree with so many who have said that no one has to read all topics or comment on them, and if any comments offend, just move on. There will always be negative people who like to stir the pot, but I feel that on KP, the people who are positive-thinking, helpful and kind are in the vast majority.


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm not leaving. I just ignore haters. This site has too much to offer to give it up over a few sad sorry people.


----------



## purdygirl (Mar 20, 2017)

I’ve never experienced a negative vibe from this forum...and as a beginner knitter, I have learned so much from all of you (thank you!)...BUT I must say, the lack of administration overview of this site, and not ELIMINATING the annoying Amazon pop-ups “Congratulations you’re a Winner” is making me crazy, as one can’t simply click to remove it, you need to completely go OUT of the site and come back into it. Is anyone else experiencing this problem? THIS is what will make me leave this forum for sure! ????


----------



## rreuveny (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm not leaving. Since I discovered this site I enjoy reading it every morning (if I have the time)...???? I have learned a lot from Kps, got many good advises and tips, and enjoy the humoristic posts. I share some with other people. Those who leave - their loss, they have other needs, let them look elsewhere. We are not doing anything wrong, they just need something else. Keep up the good work, you all, maybe I will see some of you in April a the spring fling!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Couldn't agree more with those who have posted they are staying. However, I did join the Ravelry group just in case, and I think that is the case with many who have joined the Rav group. Just wanting to be able to keep in touch. I don't plan to read Rav regularly because I'd rather knit. KP is enough until it falls apart, which I hope is not happening.


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm here too....and staying!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm staying. Only joined Ravelry group as insurance if this shuts down because admin is missing in action so I can keep in touch with the great folks on here. Hope it never shuts down.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Im staying till the last shot is fired or they tell us it's over and gone..


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

I am not leaving as I have not seen what they are talking about.


----------



## ljf (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm staying. 
One of my go to places when I turn on my computer in the morning.


----------



## Namaste Nan (Oct 30, 2013)

I am staying !


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

Agreed!


----------



## suepro (Nov 9, 2011)

Binzy said:


> Every morning for the past few years I look forward to reading the latest topics and threads here on KP. I'm an avid knitter, crocheted, spinner, and a new weaver. Whenever I get stuck with a pattern/technique, if I'm looking to learn something new, or if I have something to share that might help others I turn here for advice and direction from the most amazing group of like and differently minded artists and creators. This group has also helped me through some difficult times and provided emotional support over these past years. I've met some of you at various wool festivals and adventures.
> 
> I've also been on Ravelry for ages and joined several chat groups there. I've gotten much out of that site but never as much guidance and support as here. I do use that site tons for patterns, tracking my projects/stash, and keeping up with my close friends and their projects. I love it!
> 
> ...


Thank you for writing what many of feel. I love this forum and hope everyone will stay. I use ravelry for looking up patterns. This forum has given me friendship.


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

I seem to have missed all the fuss (thank goodness), really don't know what porn or negativity or trolling is being talked about as I haven't seen anything untoward. Maybe my head is in the sand - if so, it can stay there. I won't be leaving KP any time soon, I would miss it too much and see no reason to leave.


----------



## cow-girl (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm definitely staying- love this site!!????


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I pick and choose to read what interests me on this site..I'm not leaving. I enjoy looking at what others create and it gives me incentive to continue with my own knitting project...


----------



## Girl Friday (Jan 13, 2014)

Its well thought out and heartfelt comments like this that shows us how many good members there are on this forum. Im not going anywhere. Its a great site. There are far more good people on it than bad. I hope it goes from strength to strength. There are so many people out to help not hinder.


----------



## polly p (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm staying. I really don't understand how this has flared up. Are we prolonging it by keep talking about it?


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Binzy, I think you are correct we will always find what we are looking for. IF we are looking for good we will find it though it will always be harder to find than the bad in the world but much more worthwhile to find. Some people aren't happy till they have made others unhappy I pray for those. I try and be a blessing to others, I am sure I fall short often but I try, if each person on this earth gave a smile and a positive statement to one other person world peace would be a reality in no time......but I refuse to give up have a great day everyone rain or shine this day is going to happen so lets have a great day reguardless.
:sm24: 
Tonda


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

There are so many more good, kind and knowledgeable people here, I won't let a few nasties ruin it for me.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I am not leaving but am getting really tired of that darn Amazon pop up. It happened twice while I was trying to post this.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm staying here and will not be leaving until there is no kP. I love this website.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Binzy said:


> Every morning for the past few years I look forward to reading the latest topics and threads here on KP. I'm an avid knitter, crocheted, spinner, and a new weaver. Whenever I get stuck with a pattern/technique, if I'm looking to learn something new, or if I have something to share that might help others I turn here for advice and direction from the most amazing group of like and differently minded artists and creators. This group has also helped me through some difficult times and provided emotional support over these past years. I've met some of you at various wool festivals and adventures.
> 
> I've also been on Ravelry for ages and joined several chat groups there. I've gotten much out of that site but never as much guidance and support as here. I do use that site tons for patterns, tracking my projects/stash, and keeping up with my close friends and their projects. I love it!
> 
> ...


Well said and I agree......Ravelry is just not the same!!


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Is that who it was? Thanks for the memory! Now who sang that?


Bob Hope?


----------



## nattysnana (Jul 6, 2013)

I am here to stay as well. This and my cup of tea start my day off right all the time. I just ignore the negative and enjoy all the positive. Have a great day all.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I can't read 8 pages right now, but so glad most are "I'm staying!"... This started when SO many tried to contact Admin, but no answer. Admin is a robotic answering machine that obviously burned out from overload!!.. So, let's all be cool and stay put. Robots run so much of our life already...what's another one? When you call a major Company, you get a robot! Drives me crazy but I wait it out til it puts me thru to an agent...waste of time.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Wouldn’t think of leaving. When I was a brand new knitter the wonderful people on here helped and supported so much that I kept going and enjoying my knitting progress. I laugh at the posts by the loonies. Imagine how emoty their lives must be to have to sit at a computer just to post negativity. I suspect they were negative nuisances in real life and repelled everyone so they now have to resort to this. I don’t see them as a reason to leave because the good, helpful, supportive, upbeat knitters are still here.


----------



## Constance BS (Oct 3, 2016)

Agreed.....I look at and for the good....ignore the rest.....


----------



## sharon.quinn824 (Nov 15, 2012)

I too love this site. I've learned many things on this site. I also follow Ravelry as both sites offer wonderful information. Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Binzy said:


> Every morning for the past few years I look forward to reading the latest topics and threads here on KP. I'm an avid knitter, crocheted, spinner, and a new weaver. Whenever I get stuck with a pattern/technique, if I'm looking to learn something new, or if I have something to share that might help others I turn here for advice and direction from the most amazing group of like and differently minded artists and creators. This group has also helped me through some difficult times and provided emotional support over these past years. I've met some of you at various wool festivals and adventures.
> 
> I've also been on Ravelry for ages and joined several chat groups there. I've gotten much out of that site but never as much guidance and support as here. I do use that site tons for patterns, tracking my projects/stash, and keeping up with my close friends and their projects. I love it!
> 
> ...


Thank you, Binzy, for posting this. I share your sentiments and am sure many others do, too.


----------



## Bosslady (Mar 1, 2016)

You can't get rid of me! I have learned so much from you all! Let's just ignore the trolls and keep on crafting.


----------



## puppe5 (Sep 7, 2013)

I have no plans of leaving. Have always been happy to have found KP when I did. This is my morning "newspaper" with my coffee and it's always there when I have a problem or need some sort of input about knitting. There is always someone out there who can give me the right answer or suggestion. So Thank You all, I am here to stay.


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

I plan to stay. As people have said; if something bothers you, move on.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm not going anywhere, if I don't like a topic that I'm reading I usually go to another one.


----------



## katanamama (Mar 9, 2017)

Jiggs said:


> I don't think it is a matter of staying or going - it's simply doing both. I have noticed that most everyone who have joined the Rav groups still post here on KP. The Rav groups were formed as an insurance against anything happening to this site - they want to maintain the friendships that were formed here.
> 
> I haven't had the problem with pop-ups but it is a problem for many. I also haven't (thankfully) opened any seedy posts. That is not to say they aren't there, they are and it doesn't seem that Admin has taken any steps to deal with the problems.
> 
> All that to say that I am enjoying both sites - it's always good to have choices.


 :sm24:


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Binzy said:


> Every morning for the past few years I look forward to reading the latest topics and threads here on KP. I'm an avid knitter, crocheted, spinner, and a new weaver. Whenever I get stuck with a pattern/technique, if I'm looking to learn something new, or if I have something to share that might help others I turn here for advice and direction from the most amazing group of like and differently minded artists and creators. This group has also helped me through some difficult times and provided emotional support over these past years. I've met some of you at various wool festivals and adventures.
> 
> I've also been on Ravelry for ages and joined several chat groups there. I've gotten much out of that site but never as much guidance and support as here. I do use that site tons for patterns, tracking my projects/stash, and keeping up with my close friends and their projects. I love it!
> 
> ...


I'm not going anywhere!


----------



## GranMaLin (Jan 28, 2018)

I joined in January and I enjoy the camaraderie I find here - people always seem to be willing to step in to help others through a problem and offer sound advice to help prevent additional problems from happening. There are some posts that do not interest me and I don't bother reading them. If I run into a snarky or hateful response, I skip over it.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh, I cannot leave. I have met so many fantastic people from all around the world. I do not need a passport to visit others who have the same problems, plans, dreams, craft experiences as i do. I can find new yarns, new patterns, new techniques, new recipes, new friends, etc just by turning on my computer. Leave, who me? You bet I am staying. I have also told many people, some strangers who like to craft about this spot. Would I recommend this place and then leave????? Heck no, I am here to stay.


----------



## Karen's Creations (Mar 21, 2013)

I agree with Binzy - she said it so well. There will always be negative people no matter what site we follow. Whether we read or respond is our choice.


----------



## granwitch (Dec 8, 2013)

I totally agree.


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'll never leave. . . just learn to ignore the stuff that bothers you and move on. . . this site is great!!!!


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

I am staying even with the annoying Amazon pop up! By chance I discovered KP at the beginning of my learning how to knit 6yrs ago and learned a lot! For about 15 month I didn’t get any KP for reasons unknown...since I came back I am super happy to see Jessica-Jean as I have learned a lot from her! Munch so close, maybe a lunch or meet at Knit! Missing Amy from California, Galaxy, the lady from Nicaragua that makes the fairy dolls....


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Caroline19 said:


> Bob Hope?


Quite possible that Bob Hope recorded it. I have a Johnny Mercer (composer) CD with that song on it sung by Johnny Mercer. Tons of others tunes that you'd recognize too... guaranteed!


----------



## citykat66 (Apr 15, 2017)

I have not been a member for very long but read every morning with my coffee. I have not seen the posts that are causing the issues maybe because I don't read those topics. I really love this site, have learned from all of you and will continue to read and participate daily.


----------



## yramesor (Jan 3, 2013)

Well said.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

SueFerns said:


> You said it more eloquently than I ever could. If you don't like where a post is going - don't read it! I'm not going anywhere either. I really hope a few bad apples don't ruin the whole barrel.


I agree totally with Sue. I'm staying, too.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

There is a lot of infantile name calling among some members, which I avoid by seldom reading what those posters have to say. There does seem to be a void in Admin. I’ve sent them messages about all the annoying pop ups I keep getting. In the old days I would have gotten a response immediately, but now nothing at all.


----------



## margaretinoregon (Mar 31, 2013)

What a wonderful, uplifting post! I, for one, intend to stay to the end. !!!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barbara Barnes (Dec 4, 2011)

I am staying. I use Ravelry for patterns but did not join the group. I rarely post to KP but read it every morning and have learned a lot. I knitted many years ago and just got back to it about 5 years ago. So many have been a great help and I have become an avid knitter. I have not experienced any of the pop-ups or seedy posts that some have mentioned. I also, only read the topics that interest me. If someone is snippy, I just ignore them and click out of the post. I don't have time for negatively, just want to knit and be happy while doing it. i would really miss this site if it went away.


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm staying.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Afraid you all are stuck with me--I am staying and hoping that this is just a bump in the road and everything will work out and we can get back to enjoying this fabulous forum!


----------



## Ladyoreo (Oct 23, 2013)

I’m not leaving, read what you want , skip what you don’t like, nothing in this world is perfect . We are here to help each other encourage each other ,pray for each other and learn from each other. We are all entitled to our own opions about everything that’s what makes us all different. Just because you don’t like what I like or have a different view doesn’t mean I’m not going to like you. Life is to short to sweat the small stuff ! So if something on this site erks you soooo much move on ,and let the rest of us continue to ,help ,support and encourage each other. I start everyday looking at this site ,hear from people all over the world and find that I feel I’m a better person because of it . I have learned so much here hope to continue to learn and be encouraged by the WONDERFUL people on this site . I’m sure there will be people who will read this post and cringe at the grammar of this text lol . But so be it, this is me! I’m not perfect and don’t pretend to be.
Love to all and thank you again HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY????


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you for this post Binzy, I agree and am staying. I've learned so much on this site from lovely knitters (I don't crochet) and anytime someone has a question there are many helpful positive responses immediately. I begin my day here with coffee  Thank you!


----------



## kmathur (May 28, 2016)

I have joined the Ravelry group but I am not going to quit KP. For so many years my day starts by reading this site. I don’t post much but I don’t miss going over it even for one day. Hope it continues forever. It is part of my daily routine. ❤ This site.


----------



## kmathur (May 28, 2016)

I have joined the Ravelry group but I am not going to quit KP. For so many years my day starts by reading this site. I don’t post much but I don’t miss going over it even for one day. Hope it continues forever. It is part of my daily routine. ❤ This site.


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm with suepro, Ravelry for patterns and KP for help and friendship. Sort of like one pals all around the world. Remember them ?


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

Not leaving, either. I just don't read posts I'm not interested in.


----------



## JuliaKay (Jun 21, 2014)

I am staying! Love this website and am very appreciative of all the help and encouragement that is given.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I say there's no place like home,and this site is like "home". So I'm staying home


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I plan on staying. Many nice people here. If someone doesn't like a topic, don't read or respond to it. It's that simple.


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

I am staying, too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I love KP, I’ve learned so much since finding this site. If there’s a controversial topic, I just don’t read, well sometimes I do just to see the crazy things people say. ???? I’m not going anywhere & haven’t seen anything to drive me away. I’ve read there's been some porn but I sure didint see it. Some people seem so upset about topics posted in the wrong section but I don’t see that being such a big deal, just don’t read it if you aren’t interested


----------



## kalebsgrandma (Apr 3, 2012)

I LOVE KP!!!! Don't understand what the problems are that people want to leave. I start every morning with coffee and KP!


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm staying also, I don't post much, but read KP every morning with my coffee!


----------



## pattymea (Apr 5, 2017)

I am staying... joined last year, and am always learning and/or gathering patterns. thanks to all!


----------



## chardon62 (Apr 3, 2014)

I enjoy it here I feel like I am out and about when the weather is bad have someone to talk to all day long. Love the stories and jokes. I also love the pictures of fellow knitters and crochet. Hope KP stays


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Next month will be 7 years for me and I'm celebrating by staying and loving every minute here! Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Ellen36 (Apr 6, 2011)

You have expressed all that I feel also. I have learned so much from all the wonderful people that take the time to help and teach knitting skills. There is a wealth of information and support on this site. I avoid negative comments because there is nothing to learn from those people. I would have a terrible feeling of loss without my daily communication from KPers. It is a good start to the day and I would feel bereft without it.


----------



## wendy n (Jul 23, 2015)

I love this site. Would miss it if it finished


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

How lucky are we? We have the freedom of speech and the freedom to chose. I chose KP every morning - with my first coffee - to start my day. I chose the topics that I am interested in and I chose to skip over the negative ones. I think it is safe to say that KP has brought a "world" of crafters into our lives to share their talents, their questions, their creations, their personal stories and their encouragements when we have needed it most. I chose you to share my mornings with and will continue to do so. You have brought a world of very talented, caring women and men into a unique circle of friends. So I chose to say thank you and wish you all a very good day. See you tomorrow!!!


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm with you!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

As the saying goes ' It's not over till the fat lady sings'--- and I'm not singing :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm04: and certainly not leaving :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm not going anywhere, from here or ravelry. There are a lot of negative people out there, and a lot of idiots who think it's funny to post porn where it isn't welcome. Ignore them.


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

I, too, have been seeing some negativity on here about the future of KP. All I know is that I have received wonderful tips, great comments and increased my knowledge of what is available and what can be done in the wide world of knitters. And I am proud to call myself a Knitter!!


----------



## MAKDS (Sep 30, 2012)

I am staying also. I have learned so much here. It is part of my morning routine with my coffee. As for the negative people their problem not mine. For the most part people are great on here. As my grandmother always said take the bad apple out and you can make a great pie.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Joy Marshall said:


> I try to keep my remarks positive. 'if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all'
> We are here to help one another. There is an old song which I can't remember exactly but goes something like, "Accent the positive, ignore the negative, and don't mess with Mr. In Between."
> I, too, have made beautiful friends here and am not leaving.
> If I suddenly disappear from the scene you will know why. I am 98.


Thank you Joy, now I will have that song in my head all day  That's what I mean, I love this site for all the goodness, it goes beyond knitting and crochet.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm a Ravelry member and a KP member. KP is my home. My comfy place. I did join the forum started over on Ravelry. But I'm staying here. I hope that KP never never disappears. We are family here.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

For some reason the admins have vanished. I think if they/he/she would come back it would solve a lot of problems.


----------



## Girl Friday (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't often read all the comments on a thread but I did on this. The torrent of positivity has been really uplifting to realise how many of us love this site. And the comments such as "Ignore the Trolls" and "laugh at the loonies" made me smile. Everyone here has been trying to help each other - I,m really proud to belong to such a lovely community.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I agree with you. I ignore the negative if I even see any. I've learned too much from this site to consider leaving.


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

I wouldn’t be able to drink my morning coffee without this site. And, since I’ve taught DH to make excellent coffee, I shan’t be leaving!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

You are right. I am staying.


----------



## jeam (Feb 15, 2014)

I am staying!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gloriagail (May 14, 2014)

Neither will I.


----------



## dragonflyspring (Jul 9, 2013)

I stay! Dragonfly


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

I am staying


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm staying. I don't read everything, just what I am interested in. If I click on a subject and the first few lines reveal something I am not interested in or don't choose to participate in, I just move on. No one forces anyone to read what offends them.


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

It’s the scam pop-up ads which are driving me away. But I keep trying to read kp, which I love. Some days I get through a whole issue without the pop-ups. Other days I can’t get through 2 topics. I’m going to ask my sil (who is an internet consultant) if he can help.


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

I believe some people are members of both, just in case. We all aren't leaving.


----------



## LovesK2P2 (Oct 12, 2016)

I can't start my day without KP...I've learned so much, discovered more techniques and solutions, loved the advice and support. Nothing even comes close to this wonderful site. I'm staying.


----------



## pathanso (Jul 31, 2015)

Can someone help me understand why there is such fear that the KP site will be "closing". I've been following some of the hype but just don't understand the problem .


----------



## barbknits19 (Nov 27, 2016)

I will stay for as long as KP exists! Nothing comes close to the wonderful help, sharing, and good, positive feelings coming from so many KP members.


----------



## old timer (Nov 25, 2016)

Over years I have learned the best way to quiet a trouble maker is with silence. If the one who likes to stir things up gets no response they get bored and move on. Sometimes only to another negative subject but sooner or later the subject gets dropped. If they can't get a response it is no fun. They really do it for the attention they get.
My dad used to say" if someone is getting your goat, tie it on a shorter rope". In other words don't let them know they are getting to you.
I really love KP and like many have said when I don't care for something I don't read it. I can be selective.
While it is good to have a back up plan, if KP disapears becsuse of circumstances beyond our control, my plan is to come here daily and enjoy the fellowship of other knitters and crocheters as long as it is here. I feel at home here.
S.


----------



## dragonflyspring (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't understand the issue either. What's going on?


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

:sm24: :sm11:


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Joy Marshall said:


> Is that who it was? Thanks for the memory! Now who sang that?


Bing Crosby and the Andrews Sisters


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm not leaving. This site is part of my morning ritual when time allows. I have learned so much here, and I feel that I know some of you, so I'm going to hang in there. I ignore the spoil sports. I did sign up with the group on Ravelry but this will be my first choice as long as it exists.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

My DH used to say that troublemakers are like alarm clocks. If you keep winding them up they keep going off. Ignore them and let them run down on their own and they are no longer a bother.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm not leaving. I generally click out of any negative discussions. There are many people that insist everyone agree with them but life is way too short to get caught up in such nonsense.


----------



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

I am staying. I go to KP every morning. I don't go to every topic but I do learn a lot. Especially about my knitting. When questions are asked, I open and find answers and realize I am doing things right. And when I have a question, it is in the days topic and already answered . This is my go to site as well as youtube to learn. I am a member of Raverly I love looking at the projects and patterns.


----------



## GG-Mom (May 2, 2013)

I'm not leaving. You said every thing about this site that could be said. Ravelry could never replace this site. Like you and many many others it is something I look forward to every day.
Joyce


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ladyoreo said:


> I'm not leaving, read what you want , skip what you don't like, nothing in this world is perfect . We are here to help each other encourage each other ,pray for each other and learn from each other. We are all entitled to our own opions about everything that's what makes us all different. Just because you don't like what I like or have a different view doesn't mean I'm not going to like you. Life is to short to sweat the small stuff ! So if something on this site erks you soooo much move on ,and let the rest of us continue to ,help ,support and encourage each other. I start everyday looking at this site ,hear from people all over the world and find that I feel I'm a better person because of it . I have learned so much here hope to continue to learn and be encouraged by the WONDERFUL people on this site . I'm sure there will be people who will read this post and cringe at the grammar of this text lol . But so be it, this is me! I'm not perfect and don't pretend to be.
> Love to all and thank you again HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY????


Beautifully said...thanks!


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

A lot of people are complaining about pop-up ads. I have an ad-blocker, so I don't see them. Maybe others could do the same?


----------



## old timer (Nov 25, 2016)

I love the saying about the alarm clock. So true.
I haven't done a lot of posting since joining this group. I have decided I can choose to be part of the problem or part of the solution. I think taking a more active approach is being part of the solution and will do that.


----------



## chichicansew (Feb 7, 2016)

I must be an ostrich as well because like I have not seen the post people are complaining about. The site is great and a wealth of info for the novice as well as the expert. I for one will not leave. I enjoy reading about topic I have had problems in knitting and getting a solution.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> As the saying goes ' It's not over till the fat lady sings'--- and I'm not singing :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm04: and certainly not leaving :sm16: :sm09:


Oh! I like that...not fat, and can't sing, so I'm safe! Gotta love this place and all the inhabitants! ????????????I


----------



## Rutherford Roe (Apr 16, 2014)

why leave??? ignore some - read and enjoy others - move on...


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

Oh' I love this forum! 

So, we had a couple days of negative people drumming up 10-12 pages of sniping, etc., etc....

But so far we have 14 pages of positive response, folks like me who love the site and patiently wait out & ignore the naysayers! Back to the joy and adventure of knitting!


----------



## thinkcabo (Oct 18, 2014)

I’m staying! You said it well!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

knit4zen said:


> Thank you Joy, now I will have that song in my head all day  That's what I mean, I love this site for all the goodness, it goes beyond knitting and crochet.


Oh shucks, Joy! I guess I will have to run to catch up with you. 98! 91 here and we are not old...just well preserved...wine helps. ????????????


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

I am not leaving, I enjoy having coffee with my KP friends every morning! I just pick and choose what I read.


----------



## jillyrosemary (Mar 15, 2015)

I hardly see the negative stuff. I must be subconsciously choosing only the good stuff. I'm not going anywhere. I wish I could say I've made friends on the site, but my participation is a bit off-and-on. I do skim through the site most days.


----------



## Skatermom (Aug 7, 2012)

All I ever read is the “knitting digest” - I guess I’m an ostrich with my head in the sand also. The few negatives I have seen do not outweigh the vast information and advice I’ve gained from those on this site. I don’t post often but I read daily and recommend the knitting digest on KP every chance I get. I would not be a “knitter” (or at least not much of one) without this site.


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 27, 2012)

I agree. I don't post very often, but really enjoy reading KP every day. I have also enjoyed the good advice and patterns, as well as the lovely projects shown. I have not seen the posts some refer to, but if I did, I would just ignore them. I hope the site continues with the great posts and helpful hints.


----------



## Dopey9et (Jul 5, 2016)

I am staying also. Just wish there were more Machine Knitting articles. I can find so much to read and learn on KP.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

lainey_h said:


> For some reason the admins have vanished. I think if they/he/she would come back it would solve a lot of problems.


Now I find that interesting and wondering why I don't have problems with/on KP. Maybe that is why I am 91...too blessed and happy to acknowledge a "hole in the road" I just go around it. Cheers!


----------



## Dopey9et (Jul 5, 2016)

I am staying also. Just wish there were more Machine Knitting articles. I can find so much to read and learn on KP.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

pathanso said:


> Can someone help me understand why there is such fear that the KP site will be "closing". I've been following some of the hype but just don't understand the problem .


The admin has been missing since around Christmas and there are rumors that this board has been sold. I can't substantiate any of this, I'm just telling you what I've read in various threads. If you contact the admin, chances are you will not receive a response.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

hildy3 said:


> Oh shucks, Joy! I guess I will have to run to catch up with you. 98! 91 here and we are not old...just well preserved...wine helps. ????????????


Quote of the day at our local grocery store deli: Age only matters if you are wine or cheese.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Binzy said:


> Every morning for the past few years I look forward to reading the latest topics and threads here on KP. I'm an avid knitter, crocheted, spinner, and a new weaver. Whenever I get stuck with a pattern/technique, if I'm looking to learn something new, or if I have something to share that might help others I turn here for advice and direction from the most amazing group of like and differently minded artists and creators. This group has also helped me through some difficult times and provided emotional support over these past years. I've met some of you at various wool festivals and adventures.
> 
> I've also been on Ravelry for ages and joined several chat groups there. I've gotten much out of that site but never as much guidance and support as here. I do use that site tons for patterns, tracking my projects/stash, and keeping up with my close friends and their projects. I love it!
> 
> ...


I'm with you 100%.


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

Binzy said:


> Every morning for the past few years I look forward to reading the latest topics and threads here on KP. I'm an avid knitter, crocheted, spinner, and a new weaver. Whenever I get stuck with a pattern/technique, if I'm looking to learn something new, or if I have something to share that might help others I turn here for advice and direction from the most amazing group of like and differently minded artists and creators. This group has also helped me through some difficult times and provided emotional support over these past years. I've met some of you at various wool festivals and adventures.
> 
> I've also been on Ravelry for ages and joined several chat groups there. I've gotten much out of that site but never as much guidance and support as here. I do use that site tons for patterns, tracking my projects/stash, and keeping up with my close friends and their projects. I love it!
> 
> ...


I intend to stay with KP. Love it


----------



## GeorgialCampbell (Jul 2, 2014)

Binzy said:


> Every morning for the past few years I look forward to reading the latest topics and threads here on KP. I'm an avid knitter, crocheted, spinner, and a new weaver. Whenever I get stuck with a pattern/technique, if I'm looking to learn something new, or if I have something to share that might help others I turn here for advice and direction from the most amazing group of like and differently minded artists and creators. This group has also helped me through some difficult times and provided emotional support over these past years. I've met some of you at various wool festivals and adventures.
> 
> I've also been on Ravelry for ages and joined several chat groups there. I've gotten much out of that site but never as much guidance and support as here. I do use that site tons for patterns, tracking my projects/stash, and keeping up with my close friends and their projects. I love it!
> 
> ...


 I'm not going anywhere either. I love this site and it's my happy place to come to in the mornings while I knit, drink my coffee and relax, OR in the evening while I knit, drink a glass of wine and relax...
I'm more of a reader then a poster, I do get angry when someone asks a question and gets rude remarks from others. It takes less time to just leave the topic then it does to smart off a nasty and quick reply but the nasty people are here and the best thing we can do is just not reply to their hatefulness, just scroll on. I don't know why any topic with the words "socks" or "dpn's" seems to always set a hater off but it sure seems like it will work every time... These are my favorite topics and I never miss any of them, I learn something new every time there is a new one! But I'm still trying to figure out how you start on straight needles then switch to dpn's... LOL! ANYWAY.. let the haters hate and the rest of just go on having fun!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow! I skipped to p.15 and am so happy to have seen many pages of positive feedback.


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

purdygirl said:


> I've never experienced a negative vibe from this forum...and as a beginner knitter, I have learned so much from all of you (thank you!)...BUT I must say, the lack of administration overview of this site, and not ELIMINATING the annoying Amazon pop-ups "Congratulations you're a Winner" is making me crazy, as one can't simply click to remove it, you need to completely go OUT of the site and come back into it. Is anyone else experiencing this problem? THIS is what will make me leave this forum for sure! ????


Google "AdBlock" and download it to your device. If you're on an Apple product you have to enable "VPN"; I don't know about other devices. AdBlock shuts out all popup ads - even the ones between posts!


----------



## Becoolwraps (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm definitely staying!


----------



## DesignHapp (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm staying


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

LorettaHR said:


> Google "AdBlock" and download it to your device. If you're on an Apple product you have to enable "VPN"; I don't know about other devices. AdBlock shuts out all popup ads - even the ones between posts!


Absolutely! Ad bloc is free and it works!


----------



## modgejj (Apr 21, 2017)

Regarding the pop ups - to others who do not understand what is happening. There is an annoying pop up that covers the entire screen saying Congratulations! you have won ________. You cannot remove it or click on the X, etc. the only way is to hit home button. Sometimes if you go out and double click to remove it from memory, it still happens next time. I have absolutely no issues with this site on my PC. On both my Iphone and my IPAD is happens most every time. So you can see how annoying it is. I used to enjoy reading my favorite knitting and crocheting articles on my phone (it is with you all the time, right?). But now I must wait till I have access to my computer to read. This ONLY HAPPENS ON THIS SITE AND ONE OTHER, and only on those devices. None of the remedies suggested, clearing cache and safari, help. Did anyone download AD BLOCK on their phone or IPad? Is there a way to uninstall and reinstall safari? I really think that is the culprit.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Binzy said:


> Every morning for the past few years I look forward to reading the latest topics and threads here on KP. I'm an avid knitter, crocheted, spinner, and a new weaver. Whenever I get stuck with a pattern/technique, if I'm looking to learn something new, or if I have something to share that might help others I turn here for advice and direction from the most amazing group of like and differently minded artists and creators. This group has also helped me through some difficult times and provided emotional support over these past years. I've met some of you at various wool festivals and adventures.
> 
> I've also been on Ravelry for ages and joined several chat groups there. I've gotten much out of that site but never as much guidance and support as here. I do use that site tons for patterns, tracking my projects/stash, and keeping up with my close friends and their projects. I love it!
> 
> ...


I agree completely. No one forces anyone to read anything. If it bothers you and you read it, you are just looking for a problem.

KP has so much good information and good people to learn from and enjoy. If I had a problem with posters I simply would not read their messages rather than punish myself by being denied something I so much enjoy.


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Joy Marshall said:


> Absolutely! Ad bloc is free and it works!


http://download.cnet.com/Adblock-Plus-for-Internet-Explorer/3000-12512_4-75938563.html
I have Ad Block Joy and I don't have these problems either with advertising.


----------



## katyasgrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

So well said. I have no plans to leave as this is the one place I go to first when I read my mail. So many like minded people all over the world. Not going anywhere. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

jmf6406 said:


> The Ravely thing is a back up plan in case this site shuts down for some reason. The posts I have read say people aren't leaving KP, just taking out "insurance".


That is my plan. Ravelry is difficult to navigate, and because of that, there isn't the connection that happened with this group!


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Im staying


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

modgejj said:


> Regarding the pop ups - to others who do not understand what is happening. There is an annoying pop up that covers the entire screen saying Congratulations! you have won ________. You cannot remove it or click on the X, etc. the only way is to hit home button. Sometimes if you go out and double click to remove it from memory, it still happens next time. I have absolutely no issues with this site on my PC. On both my Iphone and my IPAD is happens most every time. So you can see how annoying it is. I used to enjoy reading my favorite knitting and crocheting articles on my phone (it is with you all the time, right?). But now I must wait till I have access to my computer to read. This ONLY HAPPENS ON THIS SITE AND ONE OTHER, and only on those devices. None of the remedies suggested, clearing cache and safari, help. Did anyone download AD BLOCK on their phone or IPad? Is there a way to uninstall and reinstall safari? I really think that is the culprit.


I put two ad blocks on my Ipad and use both chrome and safari. The blocks do not work too well. Since this problem seems endemic, I assume the issue stems from here.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> I put two ad blocks on my Ipad and use both chrome and safari. The blocks do not work too well. Since this problem seems endemic, I assume the issue stems from here.


I have ad bloc on here and haven't had a problem at all. Also, the security program I use is a free one.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm like you. I see these negative posts and just cant understand. I thoroughly enjoy this forum and have learned much . I must have missed all the discord some at talking about. Some people are just not happy unless they are complaining about something or trying to stir things up.


----------



## freespirit (Oct 15, 2013)

I totally agree with you. Revelry has its benefits for us crafters but it does not compare (IMHO) to KP! I enjoy this site sooo much since 2013 and mostly in the shadows that I plan to dig in my heels, support this site and stay. There is power in numbers...


----------



## DinahRoberts (May 15, 2017)

You said that so nicely. I'm not going anywhere either...but I've been a lurker for a long while. I'm trying to post more and get involved in the discussions. I don't knit but I do crochet and have for most of my life. I keep trying new things that are for "experienced crocheters" and so far so good. Just trying to expand my horizons! (The reason I don't knit is I have a problem using 2 "needles" instead of 1 hook.) I guess I'm just not coordinated enough LOL!


----------



## Bohemian (Jan 5, 2015)

I plan on staying. I, too don't see what others are complaining about.


----------



## farmlady (Apr 15, 2017)

I am not leaving as I love this group but joined Ravelry just in case. Have just visited it a couple of times so not sure how it works yet. I look forward to KP every morning and have learned a lot even tho I started knitting as a child a lot of years ago.
I also do not read every post and I have not seen any of the porn talked about and do not get many pop ups.


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

Well said Binzy. I am staying too. I agree with so many others on KP I would be heartbroken to see it disappear. Always part of my morning routine.


----------



## Veleria (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm staying. Ignore negative people. They don't make decisions for me. I do understand the back up thing, though I haven't. Hang in there ladies. This is too great of a site to let someone break it up.


----------



## pattyhatt (Mar 17, 2013)

I, too, do not read every post or go to every section. If it's something I'm not interested in, I don't read it. That's one of the things I like about this site. I haven't checked out ravelry so not sure about that. I have not seen negative posts, except for the complaints, but nothing about KP closing either, but there again I don't read all posts. I would ignore them if they don't pertain to me. I've gotten patterns, advice, etc from here, too. Enjoy seeing everyone's projects and knowing there are other yarn"collectors" out there. Lol. So far everyone has always been friendly and helpful.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm here for the "long haul". I think this is a great site!


----------



## MsHeirloom (Mar 18, 2011)

I certainly intend to stay here. I have gotten so much from this site! I love KP!!!


----------



## joyfulstitch (Sep 26, 2011)

Not going anywhere. If someone is being rude, we can ignore and move on. There are far, far more lively people than rude ines. 

Why let nasty people ruin a good thing.


----------



## HOVE (May 6, 2016)

Binzy: well said! I have been reading every morning for 2 years. I am not leaving.


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

Ty Bonzy, I totally agree with you. The negative is everywhere, but the good like you out way the negative


----------



## LakeHouseKnits (Oct 3, 2015)

I am not going anywhere. I love KP and have been here since Oct. 2015. I joined the Ravelry group as a backup only, as many others have. I like Ravelry for pattern searches and projects, yarn info. I just look around there, but don't think I have ever posted to anyone.
I only recently started posting on KP. There was a bit of a learning curve in figuring out which topics I wished to participate in and which to avoid. There are many wonderful people here and I have learned much from them and not just about knitting. There are a few who seem unable to express themselves with civility, so I no longer listen to anything they have to say, nor do I knowingly participate in a conversation they are part of. Life is better that way. 
The recent 3 questions thread I am enjoying very much. It is great to see how many are knitting into their 90s. Awesome! I hope I can do the same. I hope KP is around for many more years, because I will surely miss it if it goes away.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I am still here. I have joined the Ravelry as well. I am not sure I will keep up with posting to both sites, but I have plenty of down time at work, so I should be able to keep up on the reading.


----------



## poverbaugh (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm not leaving. Don't like the new Ravelry site.


----------



## klh1016 (Oct 20, 2017)

That's right ladies and gents, we stand here and together!


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I’m staying too! I find much more positive than negative so until it reverts I’m here to stay!


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I’m staying too! I find much more positive than negative so until it reverts I’m here to stay!


----------



## Marilyn40 (Aug 15, 2011)

I am staying. I love this forum, let’s keep up the good work.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm not going anywhere either. Knitting Paradise is how I have started my day for several years and I don't intend to change that now. We have negative and stupid people everywhere and that isn't likely to change. When I read something on here that I don't like or consider offensive I just say to myself, "Huh, there's another idiot, ignorant or unhappy person, too bad." and I move on. I refuse to let unhealthy people ruin my day.


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

I have been surprised at the number of posts from people who say they are "fed up" and leaving. I have encountered no problems myself and visit most days. I enjoy it very much.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

This site is amazing. I earn something every day. I'm not leaving until every page is blank.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

When people announce they are leaving, what they really want is for someone to beg them to stay. Those who really want to leave, do so with no announcement.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

:sm01: :sm24:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

As far as I'm concerned, "this is the best place to be".


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

99% members happy and staying . May be admin busy or not well or left for any reason but some sites carry on until the money paid so may be when needs renewing one day the site will shut without notice but most wants to stay .


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Peggan said:


> I have been surprised at the number of posts from people who say they are "fed up" and leaving. I have encountered no problems myself and visit most days. I enjoy it very much.


Some are "fed up" that Admin is so unresponsive now when we have been so well served in the past with posts in the wrong section being moved, trolls' and spammers' posts removed and posters who have gone too far getting a warning. There is one member currently posting members' personal information from other places on the web in an identifying manner - the old Admin would have removed these in a heartbeat, so she is taking full advantage of the lack of moderation.

Those who are "leaving" are really just ensuring that they have somewhere else to connect with those they have met here should the site be shut down by the new owner.


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

Here to my last breath. The "bad apples" don't scare me, I feel sorry for them. They should knit (crochet etc) more and hate less.


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

I haven't seen what the other folks aren't complaining about, either. Then again, I don't open every subject, only the ones that interest me.


----------



## highlandgran (Oct 22, 2012)

I hardly ever post but I will never leave unless the site disappears. KP kept me going when I lost my DH just over 3 years ago. I read what I want to and ignore the rest. I look on Ravelry for patterns as do many others, but that's all , and all I shall do even if KP disappears. I'm not sure what I would do without the regulars that post jokes and funnies. or uplifting video clips, and inspirational stuff. KP is a huge part of my life and and so are all the KP "friends" I have, as that what I think of you as. Thank you, everyone of you


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

I’m not leaving either. ????


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Ditto


----------



## Bigitheknitter (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello folks, I usually just read comments on topics that interest me. I have learned a lot. The pop up adds were an issue for me too. I updated to another antivirus. Removed the KP site from my favorite folder. Ran new antivirus and then logged back in to KP site. I have not seen pop ups after that. That’s my two cents. I enjoy KP will stay till ...


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

I joined to enjoy being in the company of a phenomenal group of wonderful people interested in knitting & crochet & other crafts. This is my daily [almost] tonic. Thank you to all of you positive members. Let's continue to stick together.



Binzy said:


> Every morning for the past few years I look forward to reading the latest topics and threads here on KP. I'm an avid knitter, crocheted, spinner, and a new weaver. Whenever I get stuck with a pattern/technique, if I'm looking to learn something new, or if I have something to share that might help others I turn here for advice and direction from the most amazing group of like and differently minded artists and creators. This group has also helped me through some difficult times and provided emotional support over these past years. I've met some of you at various wool festivals and adventures.
> 
> I've also been on Ravelry for ages and joined several chat groups there. I've gotten much out of that site but never as much guidance and support as here. I do use that site tons for patterns, tracking my projects/stash, and keeping up with my close friends and their projects. I love it!
> 
> ...


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't get time daily to read my KP newsletter but do enjoy it. I would like to hear more about possible problems with the site. Perhaps my head is in the sand on the subject.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Briegeen said:


> I joined to enjoy being in the company of a phenomenal group of wonderful people interested in knitting & crochet & other crafts. This is my daily [almost] tonic. Thank you to all of you positive members. Let's continue to stick together.


ABSOLUTELY!! Please read my reply to Quiz. We are fine and aging beautifully.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

I am staying here with you all,- there is no reason to join other group and read their vicious attacks !.. Peace to all !


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Fialka said:


> I am staying here with you all,- there is no reason to join other group and read their vicious attacks !.. Peace to all !


You bet!!! We are "Admin educated adults" and am sure he is proud of us. I, for one, am very grateful to him!


----------



## Pearlpledge (Jun 19, 2014)

Totally Agree! :sm24:


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Pearlpledge said:


> Totally Agree! :sm24:


Thank you so much! I needed that!.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Binzy said:


> Every morning for the past few years I look forward to reading the latest topics and threads here on KP. I'm an avid knitter, crocheted, spinner, and a new weaver. Whenever I get stuck with a pattern/technique, if I'm looking to learn something new, or if I have something to share that might help others I turn here for advice and direction from the most amazing group of like and differently minded artists and creators. This group has also helped me through some difficult times and provided emotional support over these past years. I've met some of you at various wool festivals and adventures.
> 
> I've also been on Ravelry for ages and joined several chat groups there. I've gotten much out of that site but never as much guidance and support as here. I do use that site tons for patterns, tracking my projects/stash, and keeping up with my close friends and their projects. I love it!
> 
> ...


I rarely see the "awful" posts others mentioned, not sure why. I even subscribe to the attic, and do see some on occasion there. I just skip over them. There's enough negativity in this world without being mean on a knitting forum for heaven's sake! For now I plan to stay and ignore. I do agree that Admin should do more filtering. I have seen some horrible personal attacks.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm staying as long as their are posts in the site ☺


----------



## JMS459 (Jun 10, 2013)

I am not leaving either, I will read posts on both sites. I too have not seen all the problems people are talking about, except the pop ups, but I am staying, even though I post very seldom.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't know where you all are reading unsavory stuff. I don't get it here. If no one responds or acknowledges them, they will go away. Please, do not respond to them in any way!. Thx.


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm staying!! it's lunch with KP on a nearly daily basis.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

kittygritty said:


> I rarely see the "awful" posts others mentioned, not sure why. I even subscribe to the attic, and do see some on occasion there. I just skip over them. There's enough negativity in this world without being mean on a knitting forum for heaven's sake! For now I plan to stay and ignore. I do agree that Admin should do more filtering. I have seen some horrible personal attacks.


Ignore them..they are "teasers" to get an answer.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm not leaving either...with the help and information garnered here it's would be cutting off ones nose to spite ones face...I just delete negative, critical posts and move on to the ones that keep me going...


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I am old enough to get "bossy"...sorry. Can we drop this subject, PLEASE! We are doing fine. We have been ok for 2 months without any help, but each other, as it should be. We do not need any help that is not right here at our fingertips. We are adults..lets act like it. I do not need Mommy or Daddy or Admin. He has done his job...lets be grateful and move on...please.


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

I don’t like some of the lack of administrative help and pop up ads but I am not leaving. I have too many friends here and I have received tons of help and given help over the years. Let’s hang in there ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

As long as KP is here, I will be also.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

I like KP for its variety. Sometimes struggle with broadband but that's not the end of the world.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

I like KP for its variety. Sometimes struggle with broadband but that's not the end of the world.


----------



## lassiegirl (Jan 7, 2018)

I agree, I am new, six months or so and I don't see anything except the complainers, I like this site, have learned so much and such beautiful work and patterns, I like KP


----------



## 2005 Granny (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm staying. These negative post I either instinctively don't read them or I just don't see them. Don't read every post just the ones who interest me.


----------



## Granny KK (Feb 21, 2016)

I am not going anywhere! I LOVE this site and find it most helpful. Have no idea what all the fuss is about. If I don't want to read something I just click off it. 

GrannyKK (Karen)


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

Sheesh!!! I always wanted to use that word!!
Can't we like both Revelry and KP???
I do! Sheesh! Someone else used it first here but it's expressive!!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

As I stated earlier in this post, I am not getting them either. Which is why I am questioning some of the others about their security systems. Something or somebody must be screening mine as I only get the "good" stuff.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I love it here and staying put. Joining the Ravelry group is an 'insurance' that we can still find each other in case KP shuts down.


----------



## tiki69 (Dec 1, 2011)

I agree with you, I love this site and I learned a lot


----------



## tiki69 (Dec 1, 2011)

I am not leaving


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

We now have 20 pages of positive comments. I think we are doing really well and are happy here. I know I am.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

KitKat789 said:


> When people announce they are leaving, what they really want is for someone to beg them to stay. Those who really want to leave, do so with no announcement.


Not necessarily so. Some may feel reluctant to disappear without letting us know. I hope OP reconsiders her decision, don't you? We all continue to learn so much about knitting and crocheting with each other. It's easy to filter out the nonsense.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I've been here since 2011 and this group is part of my life so I'm not going anywhere either. 

What these members are referring to is the really terrible popups of child porn that has invaded our site. Admin hasn't responded so we don't know what is going on. I personally have not seen any of it and hopefully it has been sorted out.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I haven't seen anything, either. It must be my anti-virus or whatever protection I have that is preventing me getting these. Whatever, I am glad I haven't seen them.


----------



## wendyirene (Jul 2, 2013)

I haven't seen anything either but I would hate to lose this site - people have been so helpful and so creative. My only down is the number of patterns/wool etc I keep getting from KPers which is not doing my stash any good at all!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm not going anywhere either. I believe if you stay out of the Attic you're good.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm not leaving, I love the help and support of this group


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm not leaving, I love the help and support of this group


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Binzy said:


> Every morning for the past few years I look forward to reading the latest topics and threads here on KP. I'm an avid knitter, crocheted, spinner, and a new weaver. Whenever I get stuck with a pattern/technique, if I'm looking to learn something new, or if I have something to share that might help others I turn here for advice and direction from the most amazing group of like and differently minded artists and creators. This group has also helped me through some difficult times and provided emotional support over these past years. I've met some of you at various wool festivals and adventures.
> 
> I've also been on Ravelry for ages and joined several chat groups there. I've gotten much out of that site but never as much guidance and support as here. I do use that site tons for patterns, tracking my projects/stash, and keeping up with my close friends and their projects. I love it!
> 
> ...


I've been away for awhile as well and am concerned to hear this problem. This site is so wonderful- I've learned a great deal here. I'll be very sad if it doesn't continue. Must make more effort to stay on daily! Let's lift each other up people. There are already way too many who love to cut others down. This should be a place of peace and enjoyment! I haven't seen any popups yet (I have a good blocker I think,) but I'd better be careful about opening this site at school by the sounds of it!


----------



## Clackit (Jun 25, 2017)

I am fairly new, but I get much more from this sight because I can pick and choose to read what I want. I think it is sad that some people are so small-minded that they want to write smut on a fiber-craft sight. I too shall remain.


----------



## Tanty (Sep 28, 2017)

I feel the same. Reading kp in the morning is part of my routine. I really enjoy this site and all the wonderful people here. I won't be leaving. I pick and choose what I want to read.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Sure not leaving either hasn't been a year and you kper's have encouraged me to way beyond what I knew about knitting the day I found this list.


----------



## ogram (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm definitely not leaving.....I only read posts that appeal to me, the others I just ignore. No matter whether on a forum or in "real life" there are always some who want to cause trouble. I say "ignore them", by leaving you are giving in to them and letting them win.


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Leaving? No way! Too much fun stuff and great folks here!


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I won't be leaving. This is my favorite site!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

rosemarya said:


> I won't be leaving. This is my favorite site!


Me, too.


----------



## mljaeger (May 23, 2015)

I'm not going anywhere. I don't post much, but read the posts that I find interesting. This site helps me unwind from a hectic work day and I do learn tips and tricks from the more experienced knitters. I'm hoping to re-learn crochet one of these days and look forward to learning from the experienced crocheters when I do. I have a Ravelry account, but couldn't tell you the last time I was in there.


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

The fact that there are now 21 pages of us who are faithful kpers says a lot. Good for us! ????????


----------



## Christiane (Mar 31, 2011)

jmf6406 said:


> The Ravely thing is a back up plan in case this site shuts down for some reason. The posts I have read say people aren't leaving KP, just taking out "insurance".


I've joined the Ravelry groups as well as insurance as you say. Subsequent to a move that turned my life upside down I've not spent regular time on KP in some months, just recently returned as a regular. I've read complaints about nastiness, porn of all things, verbal attacks, and an absent admin to mind things. I can see why some would be irked. As mentioned, don't like it, don't read it. I sticking around. As well, there seems to be a fear that the site has been sold, that it could shut down at some point with possibly no notice. I already had a Ravelry page so it made sense to join the other groups as well so I could remain in touch were closure to happen.


----------



## julie verhage (Jul 31, 2013)

Right! on!baby! I'm keeping this site as my go to when I don't want to play games. of which its too much. you've helped me learn to go on you tube to learn my knit brioche pattern. i'm not on here often enough to really get all the plusses of why but i'm not a showy person (speech wise) but I lv love love coming an looking at all your work. an since I don't have one of those smart phones I cant post what I've made sadly. if I've missed any good things, well I just need to make myself known some more. I found the man on here who cooks knits crochets ulp the waszu he is so cool , but I don't remember what his usar is. but I love how mostly I read an see GOOD attitude d (ya ) workers crocheters an designers love it.


----------



## mljaeger (May 23, 2015)

Would someone please tell me how to join the Knitting Paradise forum on Ravelry? 

Thank you in advance. I appreciate the help!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

PapillonThreads said:


> I haven't seen negative stuff except when people make posts to complain about it.
> I don't open and read every post... or go to every section of this huge site..... if something doesn't interest me or advice/ solutions are already given, I move on


Totally agree. I will not be leaving. Also don't have enough time in a day to chase all these different groups.
Heaven forbid KP should shut down because of complaints from a small amount of members. I been with KP since 2011 and my mind is well worn in to this site.


----------



## teekins (Feb 16, 2014)

I have not introduced myself, yet, but have been lurking in the background for quite some time. I love reading the daily digest and hearing all the fun stories and seeing the beautiful work of everyone's hands. I crochet mostly (my grandma taught me), and knit (my mother taught me), and would love to be able to create some of the creations I have seen! The negativity is something I just skip over and read the ones I like. 

Teri 
Ellensburg, WA


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

I’m not leaving, just joined the Ravelry site as backup.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

It is as easy to leave as to stay and ignore what you don't like.
Why let someone ruin your days? Ignore them. Ravelry is great but KP is easier and user friendly and I hope it is here to stay.
Pop ups? I don't have any, I am on laptop and have programs to protect me. Maybe tablets,etc. need virus and malware protection.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Myrle said:


> I'm not leaving, just love it and have never came across anything that would offend me or make me want to leave.


Me, too... and KP is the best breakfast companion I've ever had! I don't want to lose my good friends so the site will have to disappear before I'll convert to the substitute Ravelry one.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I've been a member of ravelry for a while and have exactly the same user name as on KP... Went over to join the 'knitting and crochet paradise' group but can't find how to do so...

Edit, it appears that by clicking on the group, I joined. problem solved... :sm01:


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

Truly eloquent. Well said. I also have learned much since I have found KP. I don't have any intention of leaving, although I feel as if I take more than I give. 
So many knowledgeable, giving people on this site.


----------



## jeam (Feb 15, 2014)

Didn't get todays post. 2/23/18.? Never happened before


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Can you scroll to the top of yesterdays and find it? Mine don't stay on phone, but are on computer for ? days.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Not leaving unless they shut this site.


----------



## Knittinginmass (Oct 21, 2015)

If you are having trouble with your iPhone and keep getting booted out of KP and sent to Amazon I would recommend that you stop clicking on links people post. That worked for me.


----------



## esthermort (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm not leaving.


----------



## purler (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm staying x


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm staying.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I am not sure now whether it was on this thread or another a few days ago when someone said we no longer had an Admin. I just want to let everyone know I sent a private message to Admin and got no reply. So maybe we are all alone out here.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Joy Marshall said:


> I am not sure now whether it was on this thread or another a few days ago when someone said we no longer had an Admin. I just want to let everyone know I sent a private message to Admin and got no reply. So maybe we are all alone out here.


There has to be someone officially responsible for the site or it would have been taken down. Let's hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I've been a member of ravelry for a while and have exactly the same user name as on KP... Went over to join the 'knitting and crochet paradise' group but can't find how to do so...
> 
> Edit, it appears that by clicking on the group, I joined. problem solved... :sm01:


Not sure you got into the group. You need to go to the group and there is a button to click on that says ' join this group'. You may want to make sure that you actually joined. 
I'm not leaving KP either. But I did join the Ravelry group too. KP will always be my first choice and my favorite. 
:sm24:


----------



## stashcoffin (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm not leaving. If you see a comment that's negative, make a mental note of who the post is from, and every time you see that person's post, just keep scrolling...You don't have to spend your precious time on negative people. They're not worth it. The rest of this group is WONDERFUL!


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

stashcoffin said:


> I'm not leaving. If you see a comment that's negative, make a mental note of who the post is from, and every time you see that person's post, just keep scrolling...You don't have to spend your precious time on negative people. They're not worth it. The rest of this group is WONDERFUL!


 :sm24:


----------



## KeesieMommy (Mar 7, 2014)

I consider leaving because of the intrusions from Amazon-type and Walmart-type advertising that appears unwanted from sources not associated with those two major companies.

I will click on a topic and suddenly these winning opportunities (trolls) burst in and won’t let me see ANYTHING else for hours. It is so frustrating. I can’t play around all day. I need to knit, crochet, and occasionally do some housework and cooking. 

I tried contacting Administrator numerous times. No reply. I don’t like having my time wasted by trolls and bots. It has increased over the past few months. The start of a Ravelry alternative offers relief from insanity. 

As for the rudeness or crudeness, I can ignore petty childishness. Wish we could all communicate like the adults we supposedly are but we can’t have everything.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I haven't any of these problems. I installed ad block for free months ago and since then, no ads.


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

I read to page 11 of the posts here and stopped. I know why people are leaving / thinking about leaving KP. I was on a few days ago and many KPers were furious that porn was being posted by 2 new names. I guess someone opened a post about knitting and a photo of genitals were there. I do not know how may such photos were posted. Complaints had been made to admin and nothing happened. 

Someone gave directions on how to block or ignore them. I read the screen names of the porn posters and blocked them. I clicked on My Profile link. Above the words "Subscribed Sections" there is a link called "Ignore List". I clicked that and put the KP names. The 2 new names may be the same person / troll. One joined Feb. 14, 2018 and the other joined Feb. 15, 2018. Now, I can't see those posts and my posts are not supposed to show up for the troll(s).


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Not sure you got into the group. You need to go to the group and there is a button to click on that says ' join this group'. You may want to make sure that you actually joined.
> I'm not leaving KP either. But I did join the Ravelry group too. KP will always be my first choice and my favorite.
> :sm24:


I looked for the button to join, couldn't see it. the next time I went back it said I was in that group, but I don't know how it happened... I'm on a phone.


----------



## sfm (Dec 4, 2017)

Thank for your beautifully stated post. You must have been reading my mind!


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Not leaving. There are so many knowledgeable people on here and I would miss all of the tips and hints that are shared on this wonderful site.


----------



## barbknits19 (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks for the info on how to block/ignore someone. I haven't had any problems yet but still good to know.

I love KP and will stay here as long as the site is accessible. There are so many caring, generous and knowledgeable crafters here. I, too, start my day with a cup of tea and KP. It's become almost a ritual and one I don't want to stop.

Sincere thanks to everyone who intends to stay and keep this wonderful site active!!!


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I looked for the button to join, couldn't see it. the next time I went back it said I was in that group, but I don't know how it happened... I'm on a phone.[/quote
> 
> Ok- great ! :sm24:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I looked for the button to join, couldn't see it. the next time I went back it said I was in that group, but I don't know how it happened... I'm on a phone.


 double post- sorry


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm staying - joined the Ravelry group JIC. KP is a marvellous site and I've met so many great people here. I subscribed to the Attic when it first started and to my shame I got caught up in some nastiness there, so I quit and never go there now. I look at topics which interest me and refuse to get involved with mean, judgemental nasty comments - it's not who I am and I can easily ignore them. As long as KP remains in its present form I won't leave.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

nannygoat said:


> Not leaving. There are so many knowledgeable people on here and I would miss all of the tips and hints that are shared on this wonderful site.


As I just remarked on another posting, we are not just pretty faces around here. We know a thing or two.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

modgejj said:


> Regarding the pop ups - to others who do not understand what is happening. There is an annoying pop up that covers the entire screen saying Congratulations! you have won ________. You cannot remove it or click on the X, etc. the only way is to hit home button. Sometimes if you go out and double click to remove it from memory, it still happens next time. I have absolutely no issues with this site on my PC. On both my Iphone and my IPAD is happens most every time. So you can see how annoying it is. I used to enjoy reading my favorite knitting and crocheting articles on my phone (it is with you all the time, right?). But now I must wait till I have access to my computer to read. This ONLY HAPPENS ON THIS SITE AND ONE OTHER, and only on those devices. None of the remedies suggested, clearing cache and safari, help. Did anyone download AD BLOCK on their phone or IPad? Is there a way to uninstall and reinstall safari? I really think that is the culprit.


No problems with pop up ads on my iPad. I don't think you can uninstall Safari, about 5he only way I can think of is to back up the device and restore it to factory default then reload all your data. Just MHO.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

KeesieMommy said:


> I consider leaving because of the intrusions from Amazon-type and Walmart-type advertising that appears unwanted from sources not associated with those two major companies.
> 
> I will click on a topic and suddenly these winning opportunities (trolls) burst in and won't let me see ANYTHING else for hours. It is so frustrating. I can't play around all day. I need to knit, crochet, and occasionally do some housework and cooking.
> 
> ...


I am not an expert but I suspect many of these are not being caused by KP but from other sources that have invaded your computer. Notify your security company to find out if they can block them permanently for you.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I haven't received any, either. My security must be catching them.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

agreed <3


----------



## Mwende (Aug 12, 2015)

Dcsmith77 said:


> ME too - I like this site and just ignore the people who are mean.


Exactly. I'm sticking around.


----------



## Mwende (Aug 12, 2015)

Joy Marshall said:


> I try to keep my remarks positive. 'if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all'
> We are here to help one another. There is an old song which I can't remember exactly but goes something like, "Accent the positive, ignore the negative, and don't mess with Mr. In Between."
> I, too, have made beautiful friends here and am not leaving.
> If I suddenly disappear from the scene you will know why. I am 98.


Stephen Colbert sang this with Julie Andrews a few years back -- http://www.cc.com/video-clips/dyxduh/the-colbert-report-julie-andrews

http://www.lyricsdepot.com/Johnny-mercer/accentuate-the-positive.html

See why I love this site and my KP'ers so much?!


----------



## pianoann97 (Feb 17, 2018)

I’m new here but I’ve been reading for over s year now. I love this site and I’m not leaving. I’ve been knitting for over two years and absolutely love it! I try to knit in the evenings while DH watches TV and I can knit and still be beside him. Always learn something new nearly every day. You people are awesome.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Gaildh said:


> I won't be leaving I just read those I choose too!


Same here.


----------

